# DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?​*Morgen, am 08. August 2016, tritt Alexander Seggelke seinen Job als Geschäftsführer beim DAFV in Berlin an.

Logisch haben wir den Herrn Seggelke mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Infos und den sich widersprechenden Infos vom DAFV selber dazu schon etwas beleuchtet gehabt.

Es bleibt die Frage, ist jemand so in Not oder kann jemand so dumm sein, um den Job beim zerfallenden DAFV annehmen zu müssen?

Oder meint er tatsächlich, er könnte in dieser verkrusteten Struktur mit der katastrophalen Satzung, dem behindernden Fusionsvertrag und untauglichem Personal in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt beim DAFV etwas Sinnvolles für Angler bewegen - also den DAFV auf "anglerfreundlich" total umkrempeln??

Wird das eher auf Starrsinn setzende Präsidium (manche sagen auch Altersstarrsinn) dem GF Freiraum lassen?

Oder ist er nur eine Marionette, damit man nach den vielen Leuten in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt, die im DAFV schon gegangen sind, wenigstens wieder jemand präsentieren kann??

Ob ein Biologe in diesem Job sinnvoll ist, oder ob da nicht jemand aus den Bereichen Unternehmensführung/Betriebswirtschaft, Juristerei oder Kommunikation/Presse besser geeignet wäre, auch das kann man sicher diskutieren.....

*Lass ihn doch erst mal machen*
Es gibt ja nun Leute, die sagen:
"nun lasst ihn doch erst mal einarbeiten, lasst erst mal gucken, vielleicht bringt er ja doch irgendwie was"......

Dem kann man dann zustimmen, wenn es um die Person geht..

In diesem Falle gehts es aber eben um wesentlich mehr.

Um den zerfallenden DAFV, der mit jedem Tag seiner weiteren Existenz weitere verbrannte Erde hinterlässt (abnicken Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt nur als Beispiel)..

Und das alles nach nun über 3 Jahren fusionierter DAFV für über 6 Millionen Anglerkohle...

Eigentlich braucht man da in meinen Augen einen erfahrenen Krisenmanager und keinen frisch ausstudierten Biologen als Berufsanfänger, um da etwas für Angler zu retten..

*Also gut, soll er erst mal ran....*
Ich wollte ihn eigentlich deswegen auch gleich direkt anschreiben zum morgigen Amtsantritt, sowohl mit einem Fragenkatalog zu den verschiedenen Punkten, die beim DAFV mehr als im Argen liegen, wie auch mit dem Wunsch, mit ihm ein Videointerview zu machen.

Ich bin nun im Vorfeld schon hart an ihn rangegangen, weil ich einen frisch ausstudierten Berufsanfänger nicht gerade als Idealbesetzung für einen  Krisenmanager sehe.

Daher "zucke" ich jetzt auch einmal zurück und will ihm mal ein paar Wochen Zeit lassen, sich zumindest einzuarbeiten und sich ein Bild zu machen, worauf er sich eingelassen hat.

Es kann ja auch sein, das er schnell merkt, auf welchem sinkenden Schiff er sitzt und dann selber nach einem sinnvollen neuen Job sucht, genauso, wie er es trotz allem gegen das unfähige Präsidium und die untauglichen Delegierten sowie das bisher nur peinlich aufgefallene Hauptamt des DAFV das alles irgendwie in eine positive Richtung drehen kann...

*Abstimmen geht trotzdem*
Bis dahin möchte ich euch aber zumindest die Möglichkeit geben, abzustimmen darüber, was vom neuen GF zu erwarten ist.

Bleibt so  elend wie es ist beim DAFV?

Wirds noch schlimmer (ist das überhaupt vorstellbar?)

Wirds tatsächlich besser (ist das bei dem Betonkoppverband tatsächlich vorstellbar?))

Die Frage also:
*Was kann der neue Geschäftsführer beim DAFV erreichen??*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Naja, so richtig enthusiastisch im Hinblick auf eine Verbesserung beim DAFV durch den neuen GF scheints aber auch nicht zu sein/werden...


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

woher soll der Optimismus auch kommen?


----------



## Vanner (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> woher soll der Optimismus auch kommen?



Das frage ich mich auch. Da kommt doch nichts Gutes mehr von denen, freiwillige Auflösung schließe ich jetzt mal aus.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Er kann gar nichts ändern, selbst wenn er ein Sanierer & Reformer wäre.

Das geschäftsführende Präsidium samt Präsidentin hat sämtliche Entscheidungsgewalt, der GF ist im DAFV nichts als eine ausführende Kraft, deswegen spielt es letztendlich gar keine Rolle wer den Job macht (oder ob überhaupt jemand).

Trotzdem wird es noch schlimmer werden; 
die letzten LVs mit etwas Verstand verlassen den Laden, ein Finanzloch entsteht, nur noch Betonköpfe & Jubelperser verbleiben und stützen die Präsine & ihre Chaostruppe, mit den bestehenden/möglichen Netzwerkpartnern hat sich Fr. Dr. Hirnlos-Kannix überworfen, in der Politik hat sie nach Jahren des Nixtuns nun erste Schäden hinterlassen,...

Es kann noch schlimmer werden und das wird es auch!


----------



## Deep Down (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird es noch schlimmer werden;
> die letzten LVs mit etwas Verstand verlassen den Laden, ein Finanzloch entsteht, nur noch Betonköpfe & Jubelperser verbleiben und stützen die Präsine & ihre Chaostruppe, mit den bestehenden/möglichen Netzwerkpartnern hat sich Fr. Dr. Hirnlos-Kannix überworfen, in der Politik hat sie nach Jahren des Nixtuns nun erste Schäden hinterlassen,...
> 
> Es kann noch schlimmer werden und das wird es auch!



Sehr schöne Ist-Analyse mit zutreffendem Ausblick in die weitere Entwicklung! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Da hat doch tatsächlich einer angekreuzt, es würde beim DAFV besser.....

..........jo, das war ich.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass der Laden , deren Präsidentin übrigens auf Ihrer HP unter "Ehrenämter" nix von DAFV stehen hat, baldmöglichst vollständig den Bach runtergeht.

Und das ist dann halt besser...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Dann wurde es aber nicht (wie Antwort lautet) *BEIM* DAFV besser, sondern nur FÜR Angler ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Da Niedersachsen eeneedlich ausgetreten wird,
 mag ich nicht mit abstimmen...
 Warum auch, der DAFV ist viel zu unbedeutend. Außer als Kostenfaktor und Streitthema habe ich den Verband, so oder so nie bemerkt.
 Selbst bei den Vorgängern, lief es besser und deren Arbeit war schon an der Wahrnehmungsgrenze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Der neue GF kann kaum Erwartungen enttäuschen:
Es gibt ja keinerlei Erwartung, dass er irgendwas positiv bewegen könnte...

Macht ihm den Start vielleicht leichter...


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

ich hoffe das er als gf auch eine Art probezeit hat und sich nach Ansicht der genauen Lage in Sicherheit  bringt. ich würde es ihm wünschen und nicht übel nehmen. 
Der fehlende Optimismus gilt dem Rest, über ihn weiß ich ja nichts. daher hab ich erste die Möglichkeit der Umfrage gewählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Ich wünsch ihm persönlich beileibe auch nix Schlechtes, um Gottes Willen...

Ob er genügend Verstand hat, sich rechtzeitig (Probezeit) in Sicherheit zu bringen oder alternativ genügend Rückgrat, um sich gegen die ewiggestrige  Betonkoppmafia im Präsidium und den paar immer noch abnickenden, statt kündigenden LV zu wehren und unter denen (bzw. deren Haupt- und Ehrenamt) aufzuräumen, wird sich ja in nicht allzu langer Zeit zeigen...


----------



## Jose (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

ich hab mal "Der Geschäftsführer wird wohl eh nicht lange beim DAFV bleiben" gevoted, weil ich selbst als abgefuckter methusalem noch immer an das gute im menschen glaube.

und ich 'besitzende' organisationen eher als unreformierbar erlebt habe, ich als methusalem.

ich kenn den nicht, halte ihm aber alles zugute.

ergo macht er ne zeit und dann zieht er die absehbare konsequenz.


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch ihm persönlich beileibe auch nix Schlechtes, um Gottes Willen...
> 
> Ob er genügend Verstand hat, sich rechtzeitig (Probezeit) in Sicherheit zu bringen oder alternativ genügend Rückgrat, um sich gegen die ewiggestrige  Betonkoppmafia im Präsidium und den paar immer noch abnickenden, statt kündigenden LV zu wehren und unter denen (bzw. deren Haupt- und Ehrenamt) aufzuräumen, wird sich ja in nicht allzu langer Zeit zeigen...



wenn er es schafft und dort aufräumt, sollte er zu einem Art messias der deutschen Angler werden|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Dann halt ich ihm sogar den Heiligenschein.........
;-))))


----------



## KptIglo (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

[FONT=&quot]Hmm …ein Berufsanfänger als GF -  egal wo, als GF wird der Arbeitsvertrag i.d.R. individuell ausgehandelt inkl. Arbeitsplatz- bzw. Aufgabenbeschreibung. Der Kandidat wird sich daher vorher genug Infos eingeholt haben und unter den bekannten Bedingungen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er so ganz ohne „Insider/inneninfos“ diesen Job bekommen hat. 
Daher denke ich, das Rücksicht hier fehl am Platz ist und m.E. spüre so etwas wie ein Geschmäckle. 
Ich würde als Berufsanfänger diese Job entspannter übernehmen, wenn ich sicher wäre das eine schützende Hand über mir wacht.  Ich denke daher dass wir noch einige Überraschungen erwarten können.:q[/FONT]


----------



## tibulski (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Hallo,

noch kein Tag im Amt. Dann diese Fragestelltung kombiniert mit zumindest zwei suggestiven Antwortmöglichkeiten. Die einzige Antwortmöglichkeit, die wohl nicht den Erwartungen entspricht, wird bei laufender Abstimmung öffentlich denunzuiert. Und das alles gegen jemanden, von dem ihr wohl so gut wie nichts wisst (genau wie ich auch nicht).

Was bringt es den Anglern einen Tag vor dem Amtsantritt des neuen GF darüber zu spekulieren das beim DAFV ganz bestimmt alles schlechter wird? Wenn es so wird, kann man das doch gerne mit Argumenten kritisieren. #c

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Wizard2 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Das es ******* bleibt beim dafv oder schlimmer wird, werden die meisten wohl kaum dem neuen gf zur last legen. wurde oben ja schon geschrieben


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

@tibulski: Es war ja in der Vergangenheit ALLES "sooo wunderbar gelaufen" beim DAFV, da bestehen doch ABSOLUT keine Gründe, berechtigte Zweifel auch über diesen Neustart zu äußern? 

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Hier ( und ja nicht nur hier, wie sie selber ja wissen würden, legten sie ihre "rosa Brille" mal ab ) sehen sie doch auch, wie DEUTLICH die Stimmung ggü dem DAFV ist, und sie machen es jetzt durch ihre Äußerungen keineswegs besser...

Bei allem nötigen Respekt, aber sie gehören auch anscheinend zu den "üblichen Schönrednern", was den DAFV angeht, oder wie darf man ihre letzten Postings zs genommen interpretieren?


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



tibulski schrieb:


> Was bringt es den Anglern einen Tag vor dem Amtsantritt des neuen GF darüber zu spekulieren das beim DAFV ganz bestimmt alles schlechter wird?


Da sehr viele von uns für den DAFV zahlen (müssen)
und alle, selbst nicht-organisierte Angler, unter dem (Nicht-)Wirken des DAFV leiden,
darf mit gutem Recht spekuliert werden.

Es wäre ja sogar kontraproduktiv die Entwicklung des Bundesverbandes nicht zu beobachten, bzw. sich erst aufzuregen, wenn der Scherbenhaufen größer wird.
Genau das Desinteresse ist (mit-)verantwortlich für Jahrzehnte mieserablen Anglerlobbyismus in Deutschland!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob er ... alternativ genügend Rückgrat, um sich gegen die ewiggestrige  Betonkoppmafia im Präsidium und den paar immer noch abnickenden, statt kündigenden LV zu wehren und unter denen (bzw. deren Haupt- und Ehrenamt) aufzuräumen, ...


Gedankenspiel:
er ist ein sehr fähiger Sanierer & Reformer, mit dem Willen & Standing  richtig was zu bewegen.
Was könnte er denn bewirken?

Verdammt wenig!
Denn die GFs haben im DAFV absolut nichts zu entscheiden, das steht lt. Satzung ausschließlich der Präsidentin und dem (ihr zu 100% folgendem) geschäftsführendem Präsidium zu.
Das Einzige, was machbar wäre, ist durch Vorschläge & Einflussname auf einzelne Personen zu versuchen, Dinge in bestimmte/andere Richtungen zu lenken.

Nun schaut man sich die entsprechenden Akteure mal in Bezug auf Offenheit, Reformbereitschaft, Einsichtsfähigkeit,... an
und stellt sehr schnell fest, dass nicht mal Nostradamus bei denen die Beratungsresistenz überwinden könnte.

Nein, ein einzelner fähiger Reformer & Sanierer ohne Entscheidungsbefugnis, kann überhaupt nichts bei diesen Strukturen & Köpfen bewegen.

Und wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass er eine solche Person ist, 
plus wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass ausgerechnet besagte Strukturen & Köpfe sich so jemanden ins Nest holen würden,
darf wohl als verflucht klein eingeschätzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Ich würde Deiner Analyse nicht groß widersprechen wollen - ist ja aber ne freie Abstimmung ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Ich begründe ja auch nur, warum ich was ich angeklickt _("es wird noch schlimmer")_ habe 
Und von jedem, der "es wird besser" wählt, würd ich gern hören, wie er zu der Annahme kommt.


----------



## Franky (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Moin...
Ich wünsche Alex Seggelke alles nur erdenklich Gute!!! 
Meine große Befürchtung ist, dass er auf dieser Position "verheizt" und "verbrannt" wird.
Was das Vereinsrecht angeht, kenne ich mich ein wenig aus und auch die Position des Geschäftsführers ist mir nicht unbedingt vollends unbekannt. Unter einen Hut habe ich die aber nie wirklich nicht kriegen können, weil doch zu viel (alle?) Macht beim Präsidium (Vorstand) liegt. Mitgliederversammlung / Gesellschafter kann man ja quasi dabei noch auf eine Ebene heben.
Von daher frage ich mich auch, wie und was er tun KANN um ein radikales Umdenken in Richtung ProAngler zu bewegen...
Meine persönliche Hoffnung ist, dass er im Zweifel rechtzeitig die Lage erkennt um ein Manöver des letzten Augenblicks zu fahren!


----------



## August (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Ich habe folgendes Angehakt  

_Es wird so schlecht und anglerfeindlich beim DAFV bleiben, wie es jetzt auch ist

und zwar aus dem Grund weil eine Person dort eh keinen Einfluss hat, im Prinzip hat der ganze Sauhaufen dort Jahrelang Fehlentscheidungen getroffen, und wenn es nach mir ginge müssten alle ersetzt werden nur dann könnte sich etwas ändern vieleicht 
_


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch kein Tag im Amt. Dann diese Fragestelltung kombiniert mit zumindest zwei suggestiven Antwortmöglichkeiten. Die einzige Antwortmöglichkeit, die wohl nicht den Erwartungen entspricht, wird bei laufender Abstimmung öffentlich denunzuiert. Und das alles gegen jemanden, von dem ihr wohl so gut wie nichts wisst (genau wie ich auch nicht).
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Du schon die unrühmlichen Taten des VDSF/DAFV verfolgst. Ich mache das seit nun fast 40 Jahren. Und in all diesen Jahren ist es keinesfalls besser geworden. Und wer glaubte, den Untaten eines Drosse oder Mohnert könnte niemand mehr die Krone aufsetzen, der wurde durch Frau H-K und in deren Dunstkreis ein Herr Vollborn sowie einige Nebentäter, flugs eines besseren belehrt.
Und, bitte lerne differenzierter zu lesen, es geht hier nicht darum, wie der Herr Segelke seinen Job macht, sondern ob und was er in seinem Amt bewirken kann.

Und bewirken kann er nichts, gar nichts.

Ein knallharter Profi, ein mit allen Machtmitteln ausgestatterter, hocherfahrener Reformer, der könnte was bewegen. Ein junger, unerfahrener Berufsanfänger, der weder über die notwendige Ausbildung, noch über eine ausreichende Berufserfahrung verfügt, kann hier nur verheizt werden, bestenfalls eine Marionette ohne eigenen Handlungsspielraum sein. 
Denn wer auch immer den DAFV in die Spur bringen möchte, muss als allererstes das amtierende Präsidium entmachten. Und nun sag uns bitte, ob Du das einem Herrn Segelke zutraust.


----------



## torstenhtr (8. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Tibulski,



> noch kein Tag im Amt. Dann diese Fragestelltung kombiniert mit zumindest  zwei suggestiven Antwortmöglichkeiten. Die einzige Antwortmöglichkeit,  die wohl nicht den Erwartungen entspricht, wird bei laufender Abstimmung  öffentlich denunzuiert. Und das alles gegen jemanden, von dem ihr wohl  so gut wie nichts wisst (genau wie ich auch nicht).


Natürlich sind die Fragestellungen suggestiv und vermischen Themen, aber hast du eine objektive Umfrage erwartet?

@Ralle


> Und bewirken kann er nichts, gar nichts.
> 
> Ein knallharter Profi, ein mit allen Machtmitteln ausgestatterter,  hocherfahrener Reformer, der könnte was bewegen. Ein junger,  unerfahrener Berufsanfänger, der weder über die notwendige Ausbildung,  noch über eine ausreichende Berufserfahrung verfügt, kann hier nur  verheizt werden, bestenfalls eine Marionette ohne eigenen  Handlungsspielraum sein.
> Denn wer auch immer den DAFV in die Spur bringen möchte, muss als  allererstes das amtierende Präsidium entmachten. Und nun sag uns bitte,  ob Du das einem Herrn Segelke zutraust.


Der erste Satz trifft eine durchaus plausible Aussage.
Jedoch ist der zweite Absatz für mich nicht verständlich. Für alles, das du beschreibst, besitzt der angestellte Geschäftsführer nicht die Befugnisse (hat Kati schon begriffen). Egal, ob der Geschäftsführer ein "erfahrener Profi" ist oder nicht, das spielt keine Rolle. Der Tätigkeitsbereich ist klar durch die Satzung beschränkt, ebenfalls ist er dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium untergeordnet.
In folgendem Link kannst du dazu einige Details zur rechtlichen Stellung nachlesen:
http://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/vereins...echtliche-stellung-hat-er-zum-vorstand-f18270

Die Aufgaben der Geschäftsführer sind in der Satzung des DAFV unter §19 Punkt 3 zu finden, dazu zählen:

* Rechnungs-/Kassenführung
* Protokollierung von Versammlungen/Sitzungen
* Einstellung & Entlassen von Personal (mit Einverständnis des Präsidenten)
* Unterstützen des Präsidenten bei seinen Aufgaben / Verwaltungsaufgaben

D.h. kurz zusammen gefasst: Er ist besserer Sekretär des Präsidiums.


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Und wenn er nur diese genannten Befugnisse hat- wieso ist diese Meldung dann auch nur ein Wort der Diskussion wert? Das macht doch noch deutlicher, dass endlich "auf höherer Ebene Köpfe rollen müssen"... ( bevor sich nun jmd beschwert, ja ich habe diese Aussage ganz bewusst provokant gewählt- aus folgendem Grund: Dass einfach gehandelt werden MUSS, notfalls mit den härtesten Bandagen. Punkt aus)


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> wieso ist diese Meldung dann auch nur ein Wort der Diskussion wert?


Nun, ein großer Teil von uns bezahlt diesen Job.
Und man bedenke, was bisherige GFs schon alles an Schaden angerichtet haben, z.B. Spahn, der öffentlich rumposaunte, man muss jeden Fisch verwerten, sollte man immer einen Blick drauf haben, wer sich zu der Versager- & Geldverbrennertruppe gesellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein knallharter Profi, *ein mit allen Machtmitteln ausgestatterte*r, hocherfahrener Reformer, der könnte was bewegen.





torstenhtr schrieb:


> Tibulski,
> 
> @Ralle
> Der erste Satz trifft eine durchaus plausible Aussage.
> Jedoch ist der zweite Absatz für mich nicht verständlich. Für alles, das du beschreibst, besitzt der angestellte Geschäftsführer nicht die Befugnisse



Hallo Thorsten,

es ist mir schon klar und bekannt, was Du geschrieben hast. Und richtig allemal.

Darum schrieb ich ja, dass nur jemand etwas ändern kann, der - um zu reformieren, temporär - über dem Präsidium steht. Graue Theorie, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Dazu passend:
Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Gruppenbild DAFV​*satire

Hier ein Gruppenbild aller Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV und in den diesen DAFV immer noch stützenden Landesverbänden, die entweder Ahnung von Angeln haben und/oder Angler verstehen.






Foto Pixabay
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (10. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Da gehören sie hin....ab in die Wüste :q:q:q


----------



## Rotbart (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...itteilungen/dafv-stellt-geschaeftsfuehrer-ein

In der Pressmitteilung wird der neue GF zitiert mit:
„Ich bin passionierter Angler und sehe in der Aufgabe eine große Chance den Angelsport weiter auf Erfolgskurs zu bringen.“

Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, ist das das einzige mal, dass im Webauftritt des DAFV von "Angelsport" die Rede ist. Abgesehen dem ganzen angelfernen Casting-Quatsch.

Wenn das eine bewusste Wortwahl des neuen GF war, dann könnte man allein aus diesem Satz ein kleines Fünkchen Hoffnung schöpfen.
Andrerseits - wird mit dem Satz auch suggeriert, es gäbe einen "Erfolgskurs". Und allein die Kombination "ERFOLG" und "KURS" sucht man beim DAFV bislang wohl vergeblich.

Quo vadis?


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

@Rotbart: Es war von ihm wahrscheinlich ein Formulierungsfehler, statt "weiter" wäre "wieder" wesentlich passender gewesen im aktuellen Zsh...


----------



## Rotbart (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

@anglermeister: Ne, auch nicht. "Wieder" würde bedeuten, es hätte mal einen gegeben, "weiter" bedeutet, es gäbe bereits einen. Beides ist wohl an der anglerischen Basis höchst umstritten. 

Der Satz ohne Adverb "Den Angelsport auf Erfolgskurs bringen" würde Sinn machen. 
Andrerseits kann ein neuer, junger GF diese Wahrheit kaum aussprechen, ohne gegenüber Vorgängern und Präsidium despektierlich zu wirken.
Insofern kann man ihm das "weiter" und das "Erfolgskurs" durchaus nachsehen - im Wissen, dass der geneigte Leser die Wahrheit kennt.

Bliebe aber noch der Widerspruch in sich, dass sich der DAFV ja nicht als Angelsportverband sieht, sondern als Angelfischerverband.

Ich unterstelle, dass ein wörtliches Zitat in einer derart (für ihn und den Verband) bedeutenden Pressemitteilung nicht ohne Hintergedanken und vielschichtigen Überlegungen erfolgt.

Ist das der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an die Basis, dass zumindest in der Geschäftsführung ein anderes, neues Selbstverständnis besteht?

Wenn dagegen das Zitat "einfach so", quasi gedankenlos, erfolgt ist, wäre das auch ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Allerdings ein ungewollter - und wenig Hoffnung machender.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Über die Wortwahl würde ich mir zu dieser Zeit noch keine Gedanken machen! Der hat einfach ein paar Sätze rausgehauen, die den DAFV und ihn als neuen GF positiv erscheinen lassen sollen. Frei nach dem Motto "ihr seid meine Angelfreunde und ich bin euer Freund". So wie es seit Jahren vom DAFV versucht wird. Er kann ja kaum sagen "den Haufen Scheixxe auf Kurs bringen"... ;-). 

Was ich daraus ableite ist ganz einfach. Er ist nicht der notwendige Reformer und Sanierer- denn dann hätte er andere Aussagen getätigt!

Hat er eigentlich eine Prüfung abgelegt oder geht er seinem Hobby im Ausland nach...?


----------



## Rotbart (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ich daraus ableite ist ganz einfach. Er ist nicht der notwendige Reformer und Sanierer- denn dann hätte er andere Aussagen getätigt!



Zumindest scheint die Verwendung des Begriffs "Sportfischer" in Zeiten inflationärer Verwendung des "Angelfischers" durchaus bemerkenswert.

Wenn Lieschen Müller irgendeinen Satz "raushaut", dann würde ich dem auch keine Bedeutung beimessen. Aber bei einem Menschen mit diesem Bildungshintergrund kann man schon unterstellen, dass ein solches Zitat - zumal beim ersten offiziellen Auftreten - nicht unbewusst erfolgt.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hat er eigentlich eine Prüfung abgelegt oder geht er seinem Hobby im Ausland nach...?



Das ist doch völlig egal.
Die Passion und das Selbstverständnis, Angler zu sein, hängt nicht von einer Prüfung ab oder dem Ort/Land, an dem er dieser Passion nachgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> . Aber bei einem Menschen mit diesem Bildungshintergrund kann man schon unterstellen, dass ein solches Zitat - zumal beim ersten offiziellen Auftreten - nicht unbewusst erfolgt.


Bei einem Menschen mit  Bildung hätte man auch nicht erwartet, dass der beim DAFV anheuern würde...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Die Passion und das Selbstverständnis, Angler zu sein, hängt nicht von einer Prüfung ab oder dem Ort/Land, an dem er dieser Passion nachgeht.



Wenn man sagt, man sei Angler, kann dieses aber auch bedeuten, dass man im Urlaub 2001 in Schweden schon mal eine Angelrute in der Hand hatte. Somit wollte ich aufzeigen, dass die Aussage "Ich bin Angler" relativ unbedeutend für mich ist! Er sollte von unserem Hobby schon etwas verstehen- dann wäre er 90& der Funktionäre voraus. Und da endet meine Vorstellungskraft- eine Passion und Selbstverständnis für unser Hobby und dann GF im DAFV? Klingt so, als wenn die ARAL den Autobauer Tesla übernimmt...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei einem Menschen mit  Bildung hätte man auch  nicht erwartet, dass der beim DAFV anheuern würde...........



Böse! ;-)


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Hallo



			
				Rotbart;4558686V schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle, dass ein wörtliches Zitat in einer derart (für ihn und den Verband) bedeutenden Pressemitteilung nicht ohne Hintergedanken und vielschichtigen Überlegungen erfolgt.
> 
> Ist das der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an die Basis, dass zumindest in der Geschäftsführung ein anderes, neues Selbstverständnis besteht?
> 
> Wenn dagegen das Zitat "einfach so", quasi gedankenlos, erfolgt ist, wäre das auch ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Allerdings ein ungewollter - und wenig Hoffnung machender.



Der neue GF war ja wohl früher Leistungssportler. Und darum meint er vielleicht, dass Sport schlechthin positiv belegt sei. Und dementsprechend unbedarft hat er halt diesen Satz rausgehauen.
Wenn ich das richtig erinnere, dann geht der DAFV davon aus, dass das Angeln im engeren Sinne kein Sport sei. Das muss der neue Mann noch lernen.

Ansonsten: Als kürzlich der hier hochgelobte niedersächsische Verband seinen Namen geändert und den "Sport" aus seinem Titel entfernt hat, wurde das hierals zukunftsweisend betrachtet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Offtopic an (nur zur Richtigstellung)
Nicht als der das "Sport" entfernt hat, sondern weil er sich von Sportfischerverband in Anglerverband umbenannt hat - und nicht als "zukunftsweisend", sondern schlicht als normal und richtig, dass man Angler als Angler bezeichnet und nicht als sonstwas..

Weils das einfach besser trifft..
Offtopic aus

Dass der neue noch viel lernen muss, seh ich auch so...

Inzwischen denken immerhin ca. 6%, dass es mit dem neuen GF besser werden könnte als bisher mit der Katastrophentruppe.....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

|supergri
 Trotz allem, "ein totes Pferd kriegst du nicht wieder hoch" ....

 weiß doch jeder, außer....

 VG aus WE#q


----------



## raubangler (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Zum 'Sportfischer'.....

Ist das dieser Mensch?

http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms...lke_2015_fischfauna_ochtum_bachelorarbeit.pdf

Dann hat er seine Arbeit bei Heiko Brunken vom SFV Varel geschrieben. 
Das ist ein Sportfischerverein.....
http://www.sfv-varel.de/html/body_gewasserpaten.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Das könnte er sein - allerdings dann ohne den "Dr.", der er ja laut ÖR Struppe sein soll..
;-)))

Die Arbeit bezieht sich auf Gewässer, die Salva (DAFV-Präsidium) betreut hat bei der Renaturierung/Umgestaltung, der bei Weser-Ems Biologe ist (wo der Präsi Pieper Vizepräsi im DAFV ist, der letzte Vertraute im Präsidium von Frau Dr., wie man so hört) ...

Ich möcht da nicht von Mauschelei oder so reden und ebenfalls nicht über die Qualität der Arbeit ("lohnt" sich, der "Fotoband")..

Nur die personellen Zusammenhänge klar stellen, dass vielleicht der eine oder andere merkt, wo der wirklich herkommt auf einmal so schnell...

Er kommt sozusagen "intern" aus der Clique um Frau Dr. , Pieper und Salva - also eher ein Indiz, dass da mit ihm eher kein Umbruch zu erwarten wäre..


----------



## raubangler (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Und für Geld macht er sich auch gerne zum Affen:
https://vimeo.com/34618130
Hat hier nur nicht geklappt.

Hier erklärt er die Hintergründe:
http://www.netzathleten.de/fitness/...ldes-gemacht-interview-mit-alexander-seggelke


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

naja, was mir alles einfällt zum Thema "zum Affen" und "DAFV" in Kombination, dazu schreib ich besser nix ;-)))))

Interessant finde ich aber den Hinweis aus dem Interview, dass er das nur wegen Kohle gemacht hat, weils seine Freundin so wollte...

Ich behaupte nun aber definitiv NICHT, dass ich hier Parallelen ziehe vom Interview zum DAFV (von wegen etwas nur wegen Kohle machen und auf Frauen hören (müssen/wollen))...!!

:g:g:g


----------



## GandRalf (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

In der Pressemeldung des Blinker ist der gute Mann jetzt schon Gewässer- und Fischereibiologe.|kopfkrat


----------



## captn-ahab (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Mir fehlt eine Wahlmöglichkeit.

die "ich kenne den Typ nicht, er ist bisher nicht unangenehm aufgefallen und er verdient daher seine Chance".

"steinigen" können wir ihn immer noch, sollten wir nicht zufrieden sein in 1 Jahr.


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Ich möchte den anglerfeindlichen DAFV aber kein Jahr mehr an der Backe haben!
Wie lange soll man diesem Katastrophenverband noch Zeit geben?

Seit 3 Jahren (und ü6Mio€) kommen sie mit dem Argument, "das braucht seine Zeit".
Nun noch eins mehr, weil sie einen Rookie frisch von der Uni einstellen?

Hier gibt es keine Schonfrist mehr, weder für den Verband, noch für jeden, der meint sich dort von meiner Kohle bezahlen zu lassen.

Wer schmeisst den ersten Stein?
"ICH, ICH, ICH"!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Er hat jetzt jedenfalls zusammen mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP und Präsidentin des DAFV - wieder ohne Absprache mit anderen Beteiligten wie zuvor der GF Bohn vom LSFV beim Gespräch mit Habeck (was können wir tun, um die Fischer (nicht Angler - Fischer) zu entlasten) und beim Kampf der Initiative gegen Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten - nun auch  beim Treffen im Thünen Institut in Rostock gleich von sich aus freiwillig, im Vorfeld und obwohl seitens EU das Baglimit eh praktisch nicht mehr zu verhindern ist, einseitig Maßnahmen der Angler angekündigt, statt gegen Restriktionen für Angler zu kämpfen (Erhöhung Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.) ..

Das werden sich weder Brüssel Bürokraten noch teutonobürakratische Behörden und Minister entgehen lassen, da gleich noch mehr zum eh klaum mehr zu verhindernden Baglimit (Info aus Brüssel und BM;EL, Größenordnung noch unbekannt, eher 1- 2 pro Tag, max. 5) drauf zu satteln, wenn das schon freiwillig angeboten wird, da wette ich drauf.. 

Nur, damit am Ende die Berufsfischer (hauptsächlich die Dänen, die den größten Anteil der Quote halten) noch mehr Dorsche fangen können, als es ihnen ursprünglich zugestanden werden sollte..

Demnächst mehr zum Thema, das eigentlich hier diskutiert gehört:_
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Aber das war nun eben der erste größere Einsatz vom neuen GF Seggelke war, der damit gleich die Tradition des DAFV und der ihn stützenden Landesverbände (hier MeckPomm und LSFV-SH) mit immer mehr Verbote und Restriktionen freiwillig und ohne Not  anzubieten, gleich richtig mit einsteigt...

Angelverhinderungsverbände eben........


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Angekommen im Job, würd ich sagen


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Jetzt lasst den doch einfach in Ruhe seinen Job beginnen.
Auf ihn einzuprügeln ist absolut nicht OK. 
Da könnte man auch jeden verteufeln, nur weil  er bei einem riesengroßen Onlineversender  arbeitet oder bei Schalke04 oder überhaupt oder bei ..... . Obwohl Schalke, da bin ich mit nicht sicher ob doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Mensch Hans, deswegen hab ich doch seine erste konkrete Arbeit gleich vorgestellt (nicht mehr, nicht weniger...) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt jedenfalls zusammen mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP und Präsidentin des DAFV - wieder ohne Absprache mit anderen Beteiligten wie zuvor der GF Bohn vom LSFV beim Gespräch mit Habeck (was können wir tun, um die Fischer (nicht Angler - Fischer) zu entlasten) und beim Kampf der Initiative gegen Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten - nun auch  beim Treffen im Thünen Institut in Rostock gleich von sich aus freiwillig, im Vorfeld und obwohl seitens EU das Baglimit eh praktisch nicht mehr zu verhindern ist, einseitig Maßnahmen der Angler angekündigt, statt gegen Restriktionen für Angler zu kämpfen (Erhöhung Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.) ..
> 
> Das werden sich weder Brüssel Bürokraten noch teutonobürakratische Behörden und Minister entgehen lassen, da gleich noch mehr zum eh klaum mehr zu verhindernden Baglimit (Info aus Brüssel und BM;EL, Größenordnung noch unbekannt, eher 1- 2 pro Tag, max. 5) drauf zu satteln, wenn das schon freiwillig angeboten wird, da wette ich drauf..
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Kleine Korrektur:


Wollebre schrieb:


> und monatlich unsere Kohle kassieren....


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Es wäre eine Erleichterung, würde aber nix bringen, da Satzung, Strukturen, sonstiges Personal in Ehren- & Hauptamt ja bleiben würden; das muss alles weg!
Und somit bringt auch ein neuer GF nix, selbst wenn es der Reformer & Könner schlechthin wäre (was bezweifelt werden darf).


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

1995 geht der VDSF deutlich auf Distanz  zu diesen praktizierten Auswüchsen (Anmerkung, die meinen Karpfenangeln mit Boilie als Köder).Geschäftsführer Uwe Schuller stellt unmissverständlich klar, dass diese extrem Form der karpfen angelei nicht tolerierbar ist. Wir müssen unserem Ruf als Umwelt - und Artenschützer gerecht werde. Ausserdem si die überzogen Anfütterei der Fische nicht hinnehmbar.
Gelobt wird dann noch der Präsident des deutschen Tierschutzbundes weil er angeln insgesamt nicht ablehnt obwohl er Vegetarier ist.
Zitate: afz fischweid  4/95
Da hat doch das Verhalten des Verbandes irgendwie schon Tradition und müsste als Brauchtum geschütz werden.  
Wenn dann der neu GF in guter Tradition arbeitet, siehe oben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> 1995 geht der VDSF deutlich auf Distanz  zu diesen praktizierten Auswüchsen (Anmerkung, die meinen Karpfenangeln mit Boilie als Köder).Geschäftsführer Uwe Schuller stellt unmissverständlich klar, dass diese extrem Form der karpfen angelei nicht tolerierbar ist. Wir müssen unserem Ruf als Umwelt - und Artenschützer gerecht werde.



Die waren schon damals etwas schräg im Kopf.

Beim Thema ganz schlimmen Auswüchsen,fallen mir nur die  ideologisch vernagelten VDSF Stalinisten und seines 2.0
Nachfolgers ein..ein Teil des Schutzblablas,hat uns genau dahin gebracht,wo wir heute stehen.

Dt. Angler als bemittleidenswerte Lachnummer für Resteuropa.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Hier im Thread interessiert ja mehr, was aktuell mit dem neuen GF geht (oder eben nicht, oder abwärts, oder wie auch immer....)....

Also nicht alte VDSF-Schoten, sondern das gaaaanz aktuelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

Wer hat denn diesen Schrott nun eingestellt auf der DAFV-Seite???

Berechtigt, soweit ich das weiss, sind die Herren Spahn, Struppe und Seggelke...

Frau Dr. dürfte wohl auch, erteilt aber meines Wissens dazu immer nur den Befehl....

*Daraus ergeben sich für mich die Fragen:*
Hat diesen in meinen Augen komplett schwachsinnigen Resolutionsdreck und -mißgriff der neue GF Seggelke eigenmachtig eingestellt?

Oder hat er dazu den Befehl von oben bekommen (dass er auf Frauen,  weiss man ja seit seiner Fernseh"karriere", die er nur auf Anordnung seiner Freundin anfing)?

Oder hat er gor nix damit zu tun, und es war einer der anderen Genannten (was auch nicht gerade dafür spricht, dass er Geschäfte "führt", sondern dann eher, dass er mitläuft....)...??


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Er scheint sich richtig gut einzuarbeiten und die Gepflogenheiten im DAFV zu übernehmen und nahtlos fort zu führen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4565610#post4565610


----------



## harzsalm (29. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er scheint sich richtig gut einzuarbeiten und die Gepflogenheiten im DAFV zu übernehmen und nahtlos fort zu führen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4565610#post4565610



Seine Arbeit wird so gut sein,dass sie beim besten Willen nicht bemerkt werden wird!!!


Mfg Reimar


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Da in der "Welt" ja darüber berichtet wurde, wie Spitzenpolitiker aus MeckPomm sich gegen PETA und klar PRO Angler und Angeln positionierten, habe ich das als Anlass genommen, auch mal den neuen GF anzuschreiben - mal sehen, was nu passiert...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls mal den neuen Geschäftsführer des DAFV angeschrieben zum Thema, die gesetzte Frist zur Antwort sehr ihr ja, wir werden dann sehen, ob Antwort kommt:
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Hallo Thomas,

setz doch mal ein Schreiben für ihn auf und lass es uns wissen. 
Somit kannst du Ihn, im Falle eines Lakeiendaseins, hoffentlich retten retten. 


Naja zu deinen Fragen: Abstimmen möchte ich als Bayer auch nicht.
Mutmaßung:
1. Der DAFV sucht sich ein neues Gesicht um seine Fehler gut zu machen.
2. Die, die das Sagen haben suchen ein Versuchskanickel für Ihre Vorhaben, dass den Kopf hinhalten muss.
3. Die haben eingesehen, dass viele Angler mehr erwarten und wollen langsam abdanken und lasssen Ihm somit freie Hand.(Was das auch immer bringen mag.)
4. Zeit schinden.

Ein Frischling ist auf Gedei und Verderben auf die zusammenarbeit mit der Obrigkeit angewisen. Also wenn keine Selbsteinsicht herrscht wird sich erstmal nichts ändern.  

Hoffe der bringt ausreichend Stehvermögen und Diplomatie mit soweit er in Im Sinne der Angler handelt.
mfg
NM


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> 1. Der DAFV sucht sich ein neues Gesicht um seine Fehler gut zu machen.
> 2. Die, die das Sagen haben suchen ein Versuchskanickel für Ihre Vorhaben, dass den Kopf hinhalten muss.
> 3. Die haben eingesehen, dass viele Angler mehr erwarten und wollen langsam abdanken und lasssen Ihm somit freie Hand.(Was das auch immer bringen mag.)
> 4. Zeit schinden.



1.Um diesem DAFV ein rundum Anglerfreundliches Gesicht zu zaubern,bedarf es keines einzelnen Schönheitschirurgen sondern mehrerer Sensen.

2.Immerhin..bisher mussten WIR ja immer den Kopf für deren Lobby 
Experimente hinhalten.

3.Eher nicht..ohne umfangreichen Gesamtschnitt,bleibts Placebo.
Absicht?

4.Zeit(und Geld) ist dass,was diese
Truppe neben Kompetenz PRO Angeln am wenigsten hat..


----------



## Franky (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

Duuuu... Thomas..... Ich dachte immer, Du kennst die Satzung??? Diese Fragen wird er selbst nicht beantworten dürfen, auch wenn er gerne wollte... Ist leider Ressort "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

grins - schon klar Franky, war aber doch auch mal ne freundlichem unaufgeregte Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits zum neuen GF...

An der (Nicht)Reaktion wird man viel ablesen können, wetten?


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*

OT  ich frag mich eher, was er mitgebracht hat... /OT


----------



## Franky (31. August 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Was bringt der neue Geschäftsführer?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - schon klar Franky, war aber doch auch mal ne freundlichem unaufgeregte Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits zum neuen GF...
> 
> An der (Nicht)Reaktion wird man viel ablesen können, wetten?



Würde ich nicht viel gegen setzen...


----------

